# How About a "Vacation Hold" on To Do Recordings



## NerdXing (Aug 4, 2004)

I have about 75 programs in season pass mode and I'm sure there are 100's of other programs for single view recording. That works out to an almost full Tivo every couple weeks. This is not a problem when I'm home but when I'm on the road for business or vacation this risks losing programs to automatic deletion for want of recording space. My only option presently is to cancel several season passes and single recordings and then spend time on my return reentering all that info. WHAT A PAIN!

Why can't there be an option for a so called "Vacation Hold" to tell my Tivo not to record a certain program until I ask it to resume. This would save me many hours of restoring season passes\single recordings.

Please consider giving us this option.


----------



## DeathRider (Dec 30, 2006)

Set them to "Keep until I delete". Probably won't have to set all of them...just enough to fill it.

Otherwise, if no one uses it while on vacation, could just turn it off....

Either way, easier than deleting, setting them back up again.


----------



## NerdXing (Aug 4, 2004)

I'm just hoping for a better faster option.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

You'd still have to set each SP as Vacation Hold individually, no? If you're not going to be gone more than two weeks, just go into the TDL and kill the upcoming recordings you don't want, that's what I do.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

In your case, simply de-power the TiVo during your absence.


----------



## NerdXing (Aug 4, 2004)

That only works if you're not recording programs while out of town... I will be\am.


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

What would be great is, if you would call your Tivo during your absense, to view any of your recordings you wanted to watch, then free up disc space...

It appears you have but the two options of pulling the plug or delete from your To Do List..

Or add an hard drive so storage is not an issue...


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

You could always send the shows on it to your computer using TTG, or as mentioned above, get a larger hard drive so space isn't an issue.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Dr_Diablo said:


> What would be great is, if you would call your Tivo during your absense, to view any of your recordings you wanted to watch, then free up disc space...


Something like a box that could, for lack of a better work, 'sling' the shows to you online. Some kind of 'Slingbox'... ;-)


----------



## orev (Feb 16, 2003)

Someone mentioned it but sort of glossed over it. The solution to your problem is to go into the todo list and cancel the individual programs for the dates you will be gone. Canceling the season passes is like fishing with dynamite.


----------

